# zhan zhuang 1/2 hr a day keeps the flu at bay...



## wushuguy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wanted to remind all to take care as the flu is coming around pretty bad this year. at work, there's a number of people that got the flu, including myself, but the symptoms of the other guys were much worse, like a really bad flu... but mine was a slightly sore throat for about 2 days. the difference? I can only think of zhan zhuang and practice qigong. Upon more research it seems that many who practice qigong or do zhan zhuang also have similar results. so, just wanted to share a bit, zhan zhuang and qigong can help us keep fit during these times.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 23, 2009)

Baduanjin always worked for me

But I don't doubt that  zhan zhuang or wuji or even Santi shi for that matter would also help.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2009)

What can us non CMA people do?


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 23, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> What can us non CMA people do?



i would think zhan zhuang or baduanjin is doable for non CMA also. just think of them as an exercise to add to your normal routine

here are 2 videos on the exercises. youtube is a great place to see things one normally didn't study :boing2:

baduanjin





zhan zhuang


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> i would think zhan zhuang or baduanjin is doable for non CMA also. just think of them as an exercise to add to your normal routine
> 
> here are 2 videos on the exercises. youtube is a great place to see things one normally didn't study :boing2:
> 
> ...


 
thank you! apart from any health benefits I love learning new things in martial arts.


----------



## grydth (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, its certainly better than our (useless) government has been able to do....


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, Done by some Russians practiceing this?

How to keep the body healthy and strong and avoid all "flu''s and colds"

Pour a cold bucket of water on you every morning...naked


results..the body heats up the core after the "very cold water" is dench on you killing the virus and bactera in the body from the "heating"

...it works too...(cold showers...not the same results...good for other things only..)

Aloha, ....getting colder...to core...

PS: doesn't take 1/2 hour...just a few minutes only..once a day..."colder the better"


----------

